# تعرف على كليات الهندسة الطبية في الوطن العربي



## amod (9 مايو 2007)

لاخواننا الطلاب والمهتمين والراغبين في دراسة الهندسة الطبية
 ادعوكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
لزيارة كليات الهندسة والتي تهتم بدراسة الهندسة الطبية
في الوطن العربي 
اليكم هذا الرابط

http://biooo.t35.com/bio.htm


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2007)

الأخ amod .

تحية طيبة .

تسلم لنا وماقصرت مشاركاتك جميعها مميزة ورائعة .

البغدادي


----------



## دعيج (9 مايو 2007)

تسلم تسلم يالغالي .........


----------



## somy (12 مايو 2007)

وفي جامعة العلوم والتقانة - السودان بس السنة الجاية حتخرج اول دفعة 

وجامعة مأمون حميدة - السودان وخرجت دفعة واحدة هذا العام


----------



## 5amw-ta (12 مايو 2007)

وجامعة الجزيرة من اوائل الجامعات في هذا التخصص


----------



## ابو يافا (14 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي مجهود رائع


----------



## ابو يافا (14 مايو 2007)

وفي كمان الجامعة الغالية علينا جامعة بوليتكنيك فلسطين


----------



## eng_mohand (16 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## omartoky100 (17 مايو 2007)

و في ايضاً قسم الهندسة الطبية باكادمية الشروق في مصر.


----------



## amod (18 مايو 2007)

اشكركم جميعا على مروركم
واضافاتكم ومسهماتكم الرائعة
وتقبلوا مني التحية


----------



## مسلمة الهاشمي (11 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يونيو 2007)

الأخت مسلمة الهشمي .

تحية طيبة .

نرحب بكِ اجمل ترحيب واهلأ وسهلأ في قسم الهندسة الطبية .

وشكرأ جزيلأ لمساهمتكِ وعلى الرحب والسعة .

البغدادي


----------



## م/حسام (30 يوليو 2007)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــع 
جزاك الله خيراً أخى


----------



## فداء (31 يوليو 2007)

للعلم انا خريجة جامعة بوليتكنيك فلسطين وقد خرجت خمسة افواج


----------



## م.ابو نايل (31 يوليو 2007)

يسلموا على الرابط اخوي ،،، ولا عدمناك ...


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (4 فبراير 2008)

مساء الخير
ويوجد كلية هندسة الخوارزمي /قسم هندسة الطب الحياتي /جامعة بغداد
وكلية الهندسة/قسم الهندسة الطبية/جامعة النهرين
في العراق


----------



## ذهب نادر (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا
تسلم على الرابط


----------



## وائل عاطف بكر (6 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. هللا أضفضتم هندسة منوف مشكورين ؟


----------



## bassel hatem (7 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
و هناك قسم الهندسة الطبية التابع لكلية الهندسة الكهربائية جامعة دمشق


----------

